# One of, no the best day of all time.



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Yup, it was that good.

First day, crazy fuckin' blizzard. Could not see a thing.
Horrible, no fun what so ever.

The guy payin' for my ticket, didn't want to go.
He was attacked by a ravenous cougar:dry:

I had a feelin' it was gonna clear up. 
It snowed all night.

I bought the extra "Fresh Trax" ticket.
Gets you up there somethin' like 2 hours before everyone else.

mmm, had my big yummy buffet breakfast
Then a coffee & a smoke.

Found myself @ the bottom of peak chair @ Whistler, with 2 feet of fresh.
I've had good powder days at whistler, but NOTHING even remotely close to this.

Actually now that I think about it a little more.

That was the best day I've ever had.
There's been better powder days, but I've never been this good & confident.

I hiked up & went off some shit, that would have made me cringe 10 years ago. 
Not too let it go too my head, there was one spot I thought looked good from below.
But when I got up there & looked down @ what I had planned to do.
Haha, yeesh, no thank you. 

I don't think I've ever been able, to go & get to, every place I wanted to before. That's what made it different.


Had 2 gopro's on me.

This is the entire amount of footy I got that day. Haha
No shit, I thought I took more but no, this was all I got.
I need mounting hardware for the fuckin' things.

Oh Fuck yeah.
http://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

You're just havin a hell of a great season, huh?


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Amazing video! The first 4 seconds are just so epic.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Amazing video! The first 4 seconds are just so epic.


I know, I get goose bumps.

It took a while to clear, every couple of minutes, you'd see a patroller come over the horizon, then BOOM. He'd toss out a charge, a little bit of movement, but you could call it pretty much nil.
Everyone would cheer.

I actually didn't want to waste the battery & memory space, with non action shots.

I was on the 4th chair, by the time the chair got moving the line was long.
It's a 6 person high speed lift & it fuckin' moves.

When I got to the top & buckled myself in, I did pull out the gopro, but as I was standing there fuckin' around with it.
Wave after wave of dudes started going by, pushing & screamin', it was crazy.
No friends on pow days.

I jammed the camera in my pocket & took off with only one glove on.
Everyone straight lined it, out of the corner of my eye, I seen a dude veer off skiers left along the ridge.

Nobody else was following him, Figured, I should follow that guy.
He knows somethin'.:hairy:

Good call, buddy had a sweet line all picked out. Since I'd already been following him for a bit, I figured whatever he goes off, should be good for me too.

Yup, deadly. We got to the bottom & I never seen that dude again.


TT


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I cant get the video just goes to Vimeos main page...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> I cant get the video just goes to Vimeos main page...


https://vimeo.com/117348889


TT


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Useless post:finger1:

Learn to video


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jtg said:


> Useless post:finger1:
> 
> Learn to video


Yup, it should be just enough to make you jealous bitch.

I know how to video.


I

just 

don't 

give 

a 

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


TT.


----------

